# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Tài liệu Pascal 11.

## cake1990

*Ebook Pascal 11 sẽ giúp [you] học tốt hơn chương trình Tin học 11.
[you] download tại : 
[DOWNLOAD][/DOWNLOAD]*



```
[replacer_a]
```

----------


## hoaican

> *Ebook Pascal 11 sẽ giúp [you] học tốt hơn chương trình Tin học 11.
> [you] download tại : 
> [download]http://www.mediafire.com/?nd3eaxtkjdm[/download]*


bebezozo đã có chương trình turbo pascal rồi
thanks

----------


## congthanh2406

link die rồi

----------


## thaonguyen0494

tốt mà =.=!
thử lại ik : http://www.mediafire.com/?nd3eaxtkjdm

----------


## lebachit

> *Ebook Pascal 11 sẽ giúp [you] học tốt hơn chương trình Tin học 11.*


Em mới học lớp 9 lên 10 thôi mà caodai :emlaugh:

----------


## canhothegoldview

Ồ hay quá, cảm ơn anh nhiều, em học gần hết chương trình 11 rồi, giờ mấy thầy cô giáo sắp chuyển sang chương trình đại học, hoặc ôn tập nâng cao thi quốc gia. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]( Khó nhằn.

----------


## 53caugiay

Anh ơi, em down về rồi mới biết cái nè em học từ lớp 9 rùi. Anh có tài liệu nào khác không anh? Mấy cái về luồng, bộ ghép, thuật toán hình học ấy. Mấy cái đó em đang tìm.

----------


## bocghenem

> Anh ơi, em down về rồi mới biết cái nè em học từ lớp 9 rùi. Anh có tài liệu nào khác không anh? Mấy cái về luồng, bộ ghép, thuật toán hình học ấy. Mấy cái đó em đang tìm.


 Thuật toán duyệt đồ thị đã được mình post trong một topic khác, mong bạn xem lại.

----------


## Tienichtours

Thế còn phương pháp hình học? Có topic nào nói chưa? Ai có link cho mình xin nào.

----------


## incocht1

Có em. Nhưng anh đang soạn. Soạn cái hình học cực lắm. Em học tới phần nào rồi?

----------


## new led

Bắt đầu học. Cần tất cả tài liệu.

----------


## songdonggun

Haha. Công sức soạn mệt quá. Đang cần nhiều người ủng hộ để rút ngắn thời gian soạn thảo.

----------


## obsking

Tài liệu lấy nguồn ở đâu thế ạ? Anh cho em nguồn lấy tài liệu đi. Thầy giáo sắp dạy rồi mà chẳng có gì để đọc trước thì cũng die. Hay anh là giáo viên?????

----------


## hong nt

Kaka. Anh là giáo viên nghiệp dư. =)) Đùa thôi. Anh không học CNTT đâu.
Nguồn không có trên mạng đâu em! Nguồn có từ các SGK và STK cũng như các cuốn sách Pascal của nhiều tác giả đã xuất bản. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## noithatquangvinh

Cứ tưởng anh là gv [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]. Thế sách nào thế anh? Chỉ em để em đi tìm.

----------


## Duyvn

=))
Sách *Pascal từ cơ bản đến nâng cao* em à! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## seochoikiemgao

Cơ bản tới nâng cao mà cũng có á??????????? Em tưởng nó chỉ có mấy thuật toán bt nhất thôi chứ. Hum trước đọc qua , thấy buồn ngủ nên không đọc nữa.

----------


## vAPK

file.chm la phai cua chương trình nào

----------


## daolv91

.chm là đuôi của ebook. Ebook này là 1 file chạy riêng biệt không cần phần mềm hỗ trợ. Nếu pdf thì phải cần đến phần mềm hỗ trợ như adobe reader, foxit reader, ... nhưng .chm thì không cần.

----------

